# [software suspend 2]patcher son noyeau (résolu)

## Polo

bonjour, je voudrais installer softwre suspend 2, mais je n'arrive pas a patcher le noyeau....

j'ai émergé les ck-sources, car je croyais que le patch était déja inclus, mais en fait non.

Suite a un post, j'ai essayé le patch software suspend 2 pour noyeaux con kolivas.

voici ce que j'ai fait :

```
bzcat patch_2610_ck2_swsusp21512.bz2 | patch -p1
```

s'en suit pleins de questions, et puis quand je fait un make menuconfig une fois le patch installé (enfin, je crois qu'il était installé) aucune traces de software suspend 2......

J'ai mal/pas fait un truc???Last edited by Polo on Wed Jan 19, 2005 5:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

hum...ptet que ça garde l'ancien menu software suspend mais que le code est pas  le même derrière non? t'as essayé de faire avec quand même?

----------

## Polo

non. je suis sur que ca "créé" un nouveau menu software suspend 2, en plus de celui dans le noyeau. cf ce site

[EDIT] pfff bon.... je me "résigne" a virer les ck-sources, et essayer avec un vanilla 2.6.

normalement, ca devrait patcher tranquile....

----------

## Longfield

mmmmmmmmmmhhhhhh, m'étonnerait effectivement pas que certains patchs ne marchent qu'avec des sources "officielles" ... 

LostControl a son noyau patché au swsusp2, donc s'il passe par là il pourra te donner la procédure exacte, mais il me semble que ta commande pour patcher le tout est bien correcte ! attention à l'option p toutefois qui peut changer des choses suivant depuis quel répertoire tu lances la commande de patch : pour plus d'infos : man patch

sinon à quand le swsusp2 dans les gentoo-dev-sources ? Y foire encore un peu trop à votre goût ?

----------

## kernelsensei

ben le probleme est que si un patch modifie un (des) fichier, et qu'apres on veut appliquer un autre patch qui modifie par malhaur lui aussi le(s) meme(s) fichier(s), ca risque de merder (d'autant plus si c'est les memesl lignes qui sont ciblées !)

----------

## Longfield

mouais, c'est ce à quoi je pensais avec mes sources "officielles" ... donc normalement avec les development-sources ça devrait le faire le patch !!!!

----------

## Polo

non, la j'ai fait strictement ce qu'ils disent sur le wiki, a savoir que j'ai mis le development-sources...

je suis dessus la  :Razz: 

juste eu le temps de remettre les moduls ipw2200 pour avoir internet, et me voila...

il me reste plus que le module d'ati, mais je m'aperçois qu'X fonctionne très bien sans. (en untilisant les modules intel_agp et agpgart qui n'étaient pas chargés avant)

Maintenant dernière étape : configurer hibernate et ..... tester!!

mais tu avais raison kernel_sensei.. je crois me souvenir qu'il me posait des questions pour me demander que faire car un fichier était déja patché....

merci en tous cas... je met résolu, car finalement, j'ai réussi a le patcher ce noyeau, mais pas le ck-sources, juste le vanilla!!

----------

## sireyessire

 *Polo wrote:*   

> merci en tous cas... je met résolu, car finalement, j'ai réussi a le patcher ce noyeau, mais pas le ck-sources, juste le vanilla!!

 

@polo: je t'ai dis les cko pas les ck, cko= Con Kolivas Overloaded donc il y a des patches en plus par rapport au ck, tu peux trouver les ebuilds sur bugzilla

----------

## Polo

bon, ben je suis reparti pour un nouveau kernel. le cko a l'air assez cool....

merci sireyessire

----------

## yoyo

Les morphs ne sont pas mal non plus (ebuild sur le forum kernel & hardware) : reiser4 + gensplash + vesa-tng + swsuspend2 etc.; tout fonctionne nickel !!! 

@sireyessire : tu utilises le swsuspend avec X lancé ??? Parce moi, le module nvidia est "blacklisté" mais tant que X l'utilise, impossible de le décharger (et hibernate échoue).

Je suis donc obligé de fermer X ("RestartServices xdm" dans le hibernate.conf).

Et si je dois rouvrir ma session et relancer toutes mes applis etc., le gain de temps n'est plus vraiment intéressant ...   :Sad: 

EDIT : Je viens seulement de voir les liens à la fin de l'article sur le wiki (j'ai un CG NVidia).

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Les morphs ne sont pas mal non plus (ebuild sur le forum kernel & hardware) : reiser4 + gensplash + vesa-tng + swsuspend2 etc.; tout fonctionne nickel !!! 
> 
> @sireyessire : tu utilises le swsuspend avec X lancé ??? Parce moi, le module nvidia est "blacklisté" mais tant que X l'utilise, impossible de le décharger (et hibernate échoue).
> 
> Je suis donc obligé de fermer X ("RestartServices xdm" dans le hibernate.conf).
> ...

 

non moi je fournis l'info sur les sources pachés, je n'ai pas encore tenté de swsuspend ni 1 ni 2, vu que je mets 15 sec à booter je n'en ai pas encore le besoin.

sinon les morphs elles sont vraiment bien? c'est celle avec le sheduler hydra non? ça apporte quelque chose par rapport au scheduler de CK? J'essaierai pê un peu plus tard les morph.  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

 *Polo wrote:*   

> bonjour, je voudrais installer softwre suspend 2, mais je n'arrive pas a patcher le noyeau....
> 
> j'ai émergé les ck-sources, car je croyais que le patch était déja inclus, mais en fait non.
> 
> Suite a un [urlhttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=277023]post[/url], j'ai essayé le patch software suspend 2 pour noyeaux con kolivas.
> ...

 

Je vois que tu as essayé mon patch  :Very Happy:  Merci !

Alors en fait, un patch pour un noyau 2.6.10 "officiel". Ca correspond en fait au development-sources de Gentoo. Il te faut donc le development-sources-2.6.10. Où ça se complique c'est que maintenant, le development-sources-2.6.10-r1 contient un patch de sécurité ce qui peut poser quelques problèmes pour appliquer un patch sur un kernel 2.6.10  :Sad:  L'idéal est donc de prendre les sources du noyau 2.6.10 "vierge" (elles sont dans ton /usr/portage/distfiles si jamais ! Pas besoin de les re-télécharger) et de les décompresser dans ton /usr/src. La commande magique pour patcher est:

```
# cd /usr/src

# bzcat patch_2610_ck2_swsusp21512.bz2 | patch --dry-run -p1 -d linux-2.6.10
```

Si tout se passe bien (pas de FAILED, que des "patching ..."), refait la même commande sans le --dry-run (qui ne fait qu'une "simulation" de patchage):

```
# bzcat patch_2610_ck2_swsusp21512.bz2 | patch -p1 -d linux-2.6.10
```

Voilà, les sources sont patchées. Ensuite configurer son noyau avec ce qu'il faut !

Donc ce n'est pas un patch pour kernel Con Kolivas mais pour transformer un kernel standard en kernel Con Kolivas + Software Suspend 2.

Si jamais, j'ai fait un patch pour kernel 2.6.10 "officiel" avec le dernier ck3. Disponible ici. Je connaissais pas les morphs. Elles ont l'air vraiment pas mal avec également le dernier Software Suspend 2  pour 2.6.10. Par contre, ils ont pas encore le ck3  :Twisted Evil: 

A+ et bon patching à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## Polo

ah. désolé, je croyais que c'était pour un kernel Con Kolivas.....

Bon, j'ai installé les cko avec l'ebuild de bugzilla, je viens de finir d'installer les modules ati, le framebuffer marche, ainsi que le bootsplash...

Néanmoins, je te remeçie de ce patch, qui servira a bien d'autres que moi....

J'ai plus qu'un seul problème, c'est de pouvoir faire un suspend avec X de lancé.....

pour l'instant, il s'arrette tres bien (j'ai le "switchtotextmode" activé... c'est frugal, mais pas trop moche  :Laughing:  ), par contre, au resume, l'ecran de X ne se remet pas complètement (une partie est noire, l'autre a peu pres correcte), et X fait planter toute ma machine.....

Or j'utilise mon portable surtout avec X (en fait, je n'utilise les "vraies" consoles que sur les serveurs du club info de mon bahut).... donc j'aimerai bien trouver un moyen de faire ca....

ou au pire, de redemarrer X, puis de le relancer et que les applis (gaim, xmms, OOo,...) soient "la" au resume.

C'est peut etre trop demander, mais bon, ca ne coute rien d'esayer  :Wink: 

[EDIT]   [mode question peut etre idiote ON]

c'est quoi les morphs?

[mode question peut etre idiote OFF]

----------

## yoyo

 *Polo wrote:*   

> [EDIT]   [mode question peut etre idiote ON]
> 
> c'est quoi les morphs?
> 
> [mode question peut etre idiote OFF]

 

Les morphs, ce sont des patchsets pour le noyau (comme les ck, les mm, les cko, les loves, les nitros etc.).

Voir là pour plus d'infos : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=255721

----------

## LostControl

Une nouvelle version des sources Con Kolivas sont sorties peu après les ck3. Les utilisateurs des ck3 sont invités à passer aux ck4.

http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2005-January/002449.html

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai un patch avec les ck4 + software suspend 2.1.5.12.

A+

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai un patch avec les ck4 + software suspend 2.1.5.12.

 Pourquoi ne pas faire un ebuild ???

Est-ce que ton patch inclus le supprot reiser4 ?? Ou est-il possible de mettre le patch reiser4 en plus du tiens (avant ou après) ???

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> je n'ai pas encore tenté de swsuspend ni 1 ni 2, vu que je mets 15 sec à booter je n'en ai pas encore le besoin.

 Quand tu dis 15 sec, c'est sans le lancement de X ??

Sinon, le sws2 fonctionne super bien (il suffisait dans mon cas de commenter "nvidia" dans le fichier "/etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules" et d'utiliser NVAGP à la place de AGPGART) !!

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *sireyessire wrote:*   je n'ai pas encore tenté de swsuspend ni 1 ni 2, vu que je mets 15 sec à booter je n'en ai pas encore le besoin. Quand tu dis 15 sec, c'est sans le lancement de X ??
> 
> Sinon, le sws2 fonctionne super bien (il suffisait dans mon cas de commenter "nvidia" dans le fichier "/etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules" et d'utiliser NVAGP à la place de AGPGART) !!

 

oui sans le lancement de X (3 sec) et allez 10 sec pour taper login+mdp, ça fait quoi moins de 30 sec, soit le resume d'un windows.

mais j'esaaierai un jour où j'aurai du temps ce swsuspend, surtout si tu me dis que c'est simple et cool. Ce que voudrais savoir c'est l'impact sur les filesystems (combien j'ai vu de partiton ntfs annihilées par un xp...)

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Ce que voudrais savoir c'est l'impact sur les filesystems (combien j'ai vu de partiton ntfs annihilées par un xp...)

 

Et bien il est possible de démonter les partitions sensibles avant le suspend (entre autres options).

C'est d'ailleurs impératif pour toutes les partitions auquelles il est possible d'accéder avant la reprise du suspend (nfs, smbfs et partitions winwin locales)

Enjoy !

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai un patch avec les ck4 + software suspend 2.1.5.12. Pourquoi ne pas faire un ebuild ???
> 
> Est-ce que ton patch inclus le supprot reiser4 ?? Ou est-il possible de mettre le patch reiser4 en plus du tiens (avant ou après) ???

 

Ah oui, je pourrais faire un ebuild  :Very Happy: 

Non mon patch n'a pas le support reiser4 (je suis justement en train de le faire  :Wink:  Malheureusement j'ai pas de partition en reiser4 pour tester...).

A+

Cyril

----------

## LostControl

Voilà !!! Les cj-sources sont sorties  :Laughing: 

cj1-sources

- ck4-sources

- software suspend 2.1.5.14 (vient juste de sortir à l'instant)

- reiser4

Le patch est disponible ici

Un ebuild est également disponible ici

Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu tester reiser4 (j'ai qu'une seule bonne grosse partition) mais je vais m'y mettre  :Wink: 

J'espère que ça pourra être utile à certains. L'avantage comparé à certains gros patchset est que justement ce patchset est... pas trop gros  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## Polo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Voilà !!! Les cj-sources sont sorties  

 

juste pour savoir, ca vient d'où le "cj"?

il faudrai faire une demande pour mettre ca dans l'arbre officiel  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

 *Polo wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   Voilà !!! Les cj-sources sont sorties   
> 
> juste pour savoir, ca vient d'où le "cj"?
> 
> il faudrai faire une demande pour mettre ca dans l'arbre officiel 

 

Le "cj" vient de mes initiales. Ben oui LostControl c'est pas mon vrai nom  :Laughing:   J'avoue que j'ai fait dans l'original je te l'accorde  :Wink: 

Ca m'étonne qu'ils mettent ça dans Portage, y'a déjà pas mal d'autres patchsets qui n'y sont pas ! Comme les nitros qui ont l'air vraiment pas mal ! Faut déjà voir si y'a des gens intéressé par les cj  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## Polo

ah oui, c'est vrai que pour portage il y a une "préselection"... j'y avait pas pensé...

En meme temps, pour le coup des initiales, c'est courant, en effet (Con Kolivas,....euh, bon, ok, j'en connais pas d'autres, mm je ne sais pas si ce sont des initiales  :Razz:  ), donc j'aurai pu y penser...  :Embarassed: 

Merci.

je pense que pour mon prochain noyeau, je ferai appel a ce patchset... car le cko est très bien, mais j'ai pas forcément besoin de tous ses patches....

----------

## sireyessire

 *Polo wrote:*   

> ah oui, c'est vrai que pour portage il y a une "préselection"... j'y avait pas pensé...
> 
> En meme temps, pour le coup des initiales, c'est courant, en effet (Con Kolivas,....euh, bon, ok, j'en connais pas d'autres, mm je ne sais pas si ce sont des initiales  ), donc j'aurai pu y penser... 
> 
> Merci.
> ...

 

mm -> c'est fait par le responsable 2.6: Andrew Morton donc un des m vient pê de là.

dsl mais je vais rester avec les cko encore un peu car les patchs ac moi je les aime bien.   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Voilà !!! Les cj-sources sont sorties 
> 
> cj1-sources
> 
> - ck4-sources
> ...

 

Il compile parfaitement.   :Smile: 

Je le teste incessamment sous peu ...   :Wink: 

Par contre, j'aurai bien voulu qu'il y ait également le patch vesa-tng (j'ai viré bootsplash pour mettre gensplash et les thêmes ne sont pas compatibles   :Sad:   ).

M'enfin, c'est pas vraiment essentiel !

Merci.

----------

## LostControl

Merci à toi  :Very Happy: 

Si tu attends un peu, je sors les cj3 avec vesa-tng. Je suis en train de recompiler mon noyau avec là. Juste le temps que ça finisse, de rebooter, tester et faire le patch !!!

Bon mon but c'est justement de pas avoir un patchset trop gros alors là, c'est le dernier  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## LostControl

Et voici une nouvelle version  :Laughing:  Peu de changements si ce n'est que j'ai téléchargé à nouveau le patch de software suspend 2.1.5.14 (le développeur a fait des modifs et a uploadé les modifs sans changer de version) et que j'ai ajouté vesa-tng (la version 0.9-rc6 pour 2.6.11-rc1 mais qui s'applique bien à un 2.6.10).

cj3-sources

- ck4-sources

- software suspend 2.1.5.14

- reiser4

- vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6

Le patch est disponible ici

Un ebuild est également disponible ici

Comme ça yoyo va pouvoir utiliser gensplash  :Laughing: 

Si jamais, il ne faut pas activer l'option "Support for full write io fairness" comme indiqué ici. Y'a un bug  :Confused: 

A+

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Et voici une nouvelle version  Peu de changements si ce n'est que j'ai téléchargé à nouveau le patch de software suspend 2.1.5.14 (le développeur a fait des modifs et a uploadé les modifs sans changer de version) et que j'ai ajouté vesa-tng (la version 0.9-rc6 pour 2.6.11-rc1 mais qui s'applique bien à un 2.6.10).
> 
> Comme ça yoyo va pouvoir utiliser gensplash  

   :Laughing: 

Ça c'est vraiment super trop cool ...    :Cool: 

Je le teste tout de suite (en fait, j'avais un problème avec la r1 : le boot plantait au niveau du "setting user font").

EDIT : Argh !!!

```
 GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x10ed2): In function `splash_getraw':

: undefined reference to `vesafb_ops'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Erreur 1

```

Même après un "make mrproper" (mais avec l'ancien .config).

Je vais voir ça ...

----------

## yoyo

Problème résolu : cela venait d'une mauvaise config pour le vesa-tng  de mon ancien .config (option "bootup splash screen" non décochée).

Plus qu'à rebooter ...   :Wink: 

EDIT : 

```
~ % uname -r

2.6.10-cj3
```

Le software suspend fonctionne à merveille : sous X avec composite activé et xmms en fonctionnement (entre autre).

Arrêt et redémarrage nickel; X est relancé avec composite, xmms reprends la où il a été arrêté, les applis sont restaurés, le tout en quelques secondes. EXCELLENT !!!    :Cool:   :Cool: 

Mon nouveau noyau par défaut.

LostControl t'es un boss !!! MERCI

----------

## Polo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Le software suspend fonctionne à merveille : sous X avec composite activé et xmms en fonctionnement (entre autre).
> 
> Arrêt et redémarrage nickel; X est relancé avec composite, xmms reprends la où il a été arrêté, les applis sont restaurés, le tout en quelques secondes. EXCELLENT !!!     I

 

bon, ben finalement, vu que mon cko fonctionne pas si bien que ca (léger soucis au niveau de swsusp2 et un autre plus chi*** au niveau des clés) je crois que je vais tester ton noyeau lostcontrol....

Éspérons que software suspend fonctionne aussi avec X chez moi, sachant que j'ai des drivers ati(je vais en profiter pour installer les derniers  :Cool:  )

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Le software suspend fonctionne à merveille : sous X avec composite activé et xmms en fonctionnement (entre autre).
> 
> Arrêt et redémarrage nickel; X est relancé avec composite, xmms reprends la où il a été arrêté, les applis sont restaurés, le tout en quelques secondes. EXCELLENT !!!     I

 

Hein c'est beau  :Very Happy:  Tu utilises les drivers Nvidia ? Tu as sans doute un peu de chance, y'a pas mal de gens qui ont encore des problèmes avec Software Suspend 2. La config du kernel est assez importante (genre usb en modules, ...). Merci pour tes encouragements  :Wink: 

 *Polo wrote:*   

> bon, ben finalement, vu que mon cko fonctionne pas si bien que ca (léger soucis au niveau de swsusp2 et un autre plus chi*** au niveau des clés) je crois que je vais tester ton noyeau lostcontrol....
> 
> Éspérons que software suspend fonctionne aussi avec X chez moi, sachant que j'ai des drivers ati(je vais en profiter pour installer les derniers  )

 

Alors je te dis déjà qu'avec les drivers proprio ATI tu peux oublier le software suspend  :Crying or Very sad:  Eh oui, merci ATI  :Evil or Very Mad:  A moins que les derniers drivers... Mais j'y crois pas trop ! Tu peux quand même essayer mais ne te fait pas trop d'illusions...

Le ck5 vient de sortir  :Very Happy:  Con Kolivas a viré des patchs un peu expérimentals pour revenir à un système plus stable  :Very Happy:  Bien sûr les cj4-sources sont prêtes  :Wink:  Encore quelques minutes histoire de faire le patch et de mettre en ligne !

A+

----------

## LostControl

Encore une nouvelle version  :Laughing:  Au menu, le dernier patch de Con Kolivas. Il a supprimé quelques patchs encore trop expérimentals. Le système offre ainsi une meilleure stabilité.

cj4-sources

- ck5-sources

- software suspend 2.1.5.14

- reiser4

- vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6

Le patch est disponible ici

Un ebuild est également disponible ici

Bon, je suis presque à une nouvelle version par jour  :Wink:  J'espère que ça va se calmer !!! Manquerait plus que demain ils sortent une nouvelle version de Software Suspend 2  :Laughing: 

A+

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Hein c'est beau  Tu utilises les drivers Nvidia ? Tu as sans doute un peu de chance, y'a pas mal de gens qui ont encore des problèmes avec Software Suspend 2. La config du kernel est assez importante (genre usb en modules, ...). Merci pour tes encouragements  

 De la chance !!! De la persévérance surtout. J'ai du rebooter plusieurs fois avec des config différentes et sur différents noyau pour parvenir à mes fins (avec quelques freezes  à la clé; d'ailleurs, merci à grub qui permet d'éditer les lignes en "live". Sinon, j'aurai bien été dans le c?c? moi ...).

Ben pour nvidia, il faut utiliser nvagp (et pas agpgart inclus dans le noyau); cela exclus les derniers noyaux à base de 2.6.11_rc* pour lesquels je n'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner X avec le module agp de nvidia (je crois qu'il faut patcher nvidia-kernel).

Pour l'usb, j'avoue ne pas avoir testé avec une clé branchée ou les modules usb chargés. De toute façon, les modules usb sont tous "blacklistés" (ils sont automatiquement déchargés avant le suspend, ou si c'est impossible, clé montée par exemple, le suspend est interrompu avec un message d'erreur).

L'utilisation du script hibernate est vraiment puissante : possibilité de démonter des partitions avant le suspend (et remontage au boot suivant), d'arrêter des services (alsa, hotplug etc.) etc.

Un simple fichier de conf suffit ...   :Very Happy: 

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Bon, je suis presque à une nouvelle version par jour    J'espère que ça va se calmer !!! Manquerait plus que demain ils sortent une nouvelle version de Software Suspend 2   

 Bon, ben je vais attendre demain alors ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bon, ben je vais attendre demain alors ...  

   :Mr. Green:  Pas pu résister !!!

```
~ % uname -r

2.6.10-cj4
```

À noter que le Software Suspend 2 a fonctionné avec les modules usb chargé (mais clé démontée).

Enfin, par modules usb, j'entends les modules : sd_mod, usb_storage           et scsi_mod; ehci_hcd et uhci_hcd étant inclus dans le noyau. J'inclus par défaut tout ce qui est matériel (contrôleurs ide, usb, son etc.) en dur dans mon noyau.

MERCI LostControl !   :Cool: 

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> MERCI LostControl !  

 

De rien  :Wink:  Ca me fait plaisir que mon patchset ne serve pas qu'à moi  :Very Happy: 

En effet, faut souvent un peu touiller la config du kernel pour que Software Suspend 2 fonctionne. J'ai eu la chance de ne pas avoir trop de problèmes pour faire fonctionne ça  :Very Happy:  J'ai beaucoup de truc en modules ce qui facilite pas mal les tests. Et c'est clair qu'avec hibernate-script c'est vraiment tranquille à configurer  :Wink: 

A+ pour une nouvelle version  :Laughing: 

----------

## pascalino

Merci aussi de ma part LostControl.    :Very Happy: 

Il manque encore le patch fbsplash et ce sera nickel.

J'ai du le faire à la main car il est bloqué par les modifs du patch bootsplash

Pour info, tout fonctionne nickel sur un compaq 2141 ( avec un Radeon IGP 320M)

----------

## Dais

```
 uname -r

2.6.10-cj4

```

Cool comme patchset ^^ j'ai pas encore essyé le software suspend, mais j'ai fait les modifs pour nvidia (nvagp) au cas où :p

Merci pour le patchset et l'ebuild ^^

Et comme dit pascalino, y manque plus que fbsplash et ça va roxer ^^

info: athlon tbird 1.2GHz GeForce 4 TI 4200

----------

## Dais

Par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est depuis que je suis passé au kernel 2.6.10, ou avec les ck ou bien les cj que j'utilise maintenant, mais mon problème foireux avec alsa a totalement disparu ! JE PEUX UTILISER MPLAYER AVEC ALSA !! ^____________^

----------

## billiob

Merci LostControl pour ce beau patchset.

J'utilise gensplash sur mon 2.6.9-gentoo. A quoi sert le patch bootspalsh ?

Faut-il que je mettes le patch fbsplash ?

J'ai une carte graphique nvidia, mais un controlleur agp VIA, dois-je mettre nvagp ?

----------

## LostControl

Merci à tous  :Very Happy: 

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Et comme dit pascalino, y manque plus que fbsplash et ça va roxer ^^

 

Le problème c'est que Software Suspend 2 inclus déjà le patch bootsplash car Software Suspend 2 a la possibilité d'utiliser bootsplash au lieu de la barre de progression en mode texte lors du resume. Et comme dit ici, il n'est pas possible d'avoir bootsplash et fbsplash en même temps  :Sad:  Donc, il serait possible de supprimé le patch bootsplash de Software Suspend 2 mais dans ce cas plus de beau resume (j'ai jamais testé donc je sais pas ce que ça donne avec bootsplash) et de mettre fbsplash à la place. Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez ?

pascalino: comment as-tu fait pour merger les bootsplash et fbsplash ???

A+

----------

## razer

Moi j'aimerais bien trouver quelqu'un qui m'explique pourquoi le SS2 me dégage l'hyperthreading de mon P4   :Confused: 

Il suffit que j'active la bête dans le noyau, et même sans suspendre/reprendre j'ai qu'un proco virtuel sur les 2 qui est actif...

Il est bien présent dans le /proc/cpuinfo, mais reste "statique"

Et forcément, mon système rame grave...

saféchié...

----------

## TGL

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Donc, il serait possible de supprimé le patch bootsplash de Software Suspend 2 mais dans ce cas plus de beau resume

 

Moi c'est ce que je fais. Le resume est joli, y'a pas de problème, c'est juste un boot un peu particulier mais il peut utiliser fbsplash comme un autre. C'est la mise en hibernation par contre qui est en mode text_gui (une barre de progression en ascii art quoi). 

Ce qu'il faudrait pour régler ça, c'est un plugin fbsplash pour swsusp2 similaire à celui pour bootsplash. Je regardais ça justement y'a qlqs jours par curiosité : le plugin bootsplash est simple à comprendre, c'est pas le problème, mais par contre l'interface de fbsplash m'a l'air vraiment très différente, j'ai pas encore vraiment capté.

----------

## LostControl

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Moi c'est ce que je fais. Le resume est joli, y'a pas de problème, c'est juste un boot un peu particulier mais il peut utiliser fbsplash comme un autre. C'est la mise en hibernation par contre qui est en mode text_gui (une barre de progression en ascii art quoi).

 

Tu n'as pas aussi la progress bar ASCII lors du resume ? Je n'utilise pas de bootsplash sur ma machine donc j'ai toujours utilisé l'option "texte".

Je vais peut-être jeter un coup d'oeil au support bootsplash de Software Suspend 2 mais malheureusement ces temps c'est un peu la bourre  :Sad:  Fin de semestre oblige...

A+

----------

## TGL

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Tu n'as pas aussi la progress bar ASCII lors du resume ? 

 

Ah bah si en fait, j'avais oublié. Je vois mon fbsplash dans un premier temps, mais ça s'enchaine effectivement avec la barre ASCII. Donc ouais, même topo ici, faudrait vraiment un plugin fbsplash.

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Fin de semestre oblige...

 

Bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## pascalino

Pareil que TGL, login en fbsplash, mais barre de résume en ascii, et au milieu du résume, ecran noir puis plus de fbsplash, il revient juste à la fin (un appel à splash ?).

Pour l'install, il faut bourinner un peu : on applique le patch et on patche à la main les lignes qui ne sont pas passées (une vingtaine en tous dans 5 fichiers.... A chaque fois, c'est une ligne bootsplash qui bloque).

----------

## Dais

Je sais pas si c'est parce que je suis passé de agpgart à nvagp ou si c'est un patch du patchset, mais j'avais de grosses baisses de performance à warcraft 3 T__T Pour l'instant je reviens en gentoo-dev-sources, jusqu'à ce que je puisse faire davantage de tests.

----------

## LostControl

La version 2.1.5.15 de Software Suspend 2 vient de sortir à l'instant  :Very Happy:  Il n'y a pas de grandes différences avec la version précédente. J'attends donc un peu avant de mettre à jour les cj-sources histoire d'attendre les premières impressions sur cette nouvelle version.

J'ai passé mon système (sauf la partition /boot) en reiser4  :Very Happy:  Pas de problème après un jour d'utilisation et déjà quelques reboots sauvages  :Twisted Evil:  (je fais quelques expérimentations...). Le support du reiser4 dans les cj-sources a donc l'air correct ! J'ai pas fait de bench mais à voir c'est assez efficace reiser4  :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## Polo

petite question : y a t'il moyen de changer de système de fichiers (reiser  :Arrow:  reiser4) sans formater la partition, et que ca soit pas "expérimental"? (j'ai pas vraiment envie de cramer mon install et/ou de perdre mes données....)

je demande peut etre un peu trop  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## LostControl

 *Polo wrote:*   

> petite question : y a t'il moyen de changer de système de fichiers (reiser  reiser4) sans formater la partition, et que ca soit pas "expérimental"? (j'ai pas vraiment envie de cramer mon install et/ou de perdre mes données....)
> 
> je demande peut etre un peu trop 

 

C'est ce que j'ai tenté en suivant ça. Mais ça a plutôt foiré  :Sad:  On m'avait prévenu... L'idéal c'est de faire un bon gros tar de la partition que tu veux convertir, de la sauvegarder à quelque part de sûr. Ensuite tu rebootes sur un CD qui à la support Reiser4. Tu fais un mkfs.reiser4 de la partition et ensuite tu la montes pour y détarer ton... tar  :Very Happy:  J'ai fait ainsi et pas de problème  :Wink:  Ne pas oublier de modifier le fstab et de compiler le support de reiser4 dans le kernel.

Dans tout les cas, la sauvegarde du système est OBLIGATOIRE !!!

A+

----------

## kernelsensei

moi je dis chapeau !!

Je viens de tester les cj4 et le swsusp2, ca roxe !

je suis bien tente par le reiser4 !

quelqu'un a un LiveCD avec reiser 4 a me conseiller ?

----------

## Trevoke

cherche lxnay sur le forum.

Le thread officiel est dans le forum italien mais il me semble que c'est en anglais (je suis pas sur vu que je comprends toutes ces langues.. Je m'y perds)

De toute facon c'est assez clair.

(LXNAY)

----------

## yoyo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> je suis bien tente par le reiser4 !
> 
> quelqu'un a un LiveCD avec reiser 4 a me conseiller ?

 

HIIIIIAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

GNARK GNARK ...

EDIT : sinon, c'est ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216214

----------

## kernelsensei

bah c'etait dans le feu de l'action .. en disant que swsusp ca roxe et tout, alors j'ai fait un 2 en 1 !!  :Razz: 

----------

## Dais

À quand un kernel_sensei qui poste un topic avec un titre pas dans les normes   :Question: 

Indice: ça commence par "A", et ça finit par "pocalypse".   :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Voici une nouvelle révision des cj-sources. La seule modification est le bump de software suspend vers la version 2.1.5.15.

cj5-sources

- ck5-sources

- software suspend 2.1.5.15

- reiser4

- vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6

Le patch est disponible ici

Un ebuild est également disponible ici

A+

----------

## Dais

Donc toujours pas trouvé de moyen de mettre le patch fbsplash?   :Sad:  Mais c'est quoi exactement le problème ? Un conflit avec bootsplash c'est ça ?

----------

## Polo

ca y est, j'ai "sauté le pas".

je viens de finir la compil du cj5.

je reboote et je vous donne mes ipressions  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Donc toujours pas trouvé de moyen de mettre le patch fbsplash?   Mais c'est quoi exactement le problème ? Un conflit avec bootsplash c'est ça ?

 

En fait, j'ai pas trop regardé encore  :Sad:  C'est la fin de semestre et j'ai pas mal de boulot malheureusement  :Sad:  Je me pencherai là-dessus dès que possible. Mais en gros le problème est que Software Suspend 2 a la possibilité de faire un écran de resume/suspend avec bootsplash (au lieu du mode texte) et que bootsplash n'est pas compatible avec fbsplash.

Donc soit il faut virer l'option de Software Suspend 2 et mettre fbsplash, soit il faut garder bootsplash ou soit il faudrait porter Software Suspend 2 vers fbsplash.

A+

----------

## TGL

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Donc toujours pas trouvé de moyen de mettre le patch fbsplash?   Mais c'est quoi exactement le problème ? Un conflit avec bootsplash c'est ça ?

 

Perso quand je patch avec swsusp2 je vire les patches bootsplash, et comme ça j'ai pas de problème avec fbsplash. Je dois avoir une archive des patches que j'obtiens ici, si ça intérresse qlq'un de les récupérer :

http://tdegreni.free.fr/kernel/tgl-sources-2.6.10-r3.tar.bz2

(Enfin dans celui là c'est encore la version .14 de swsusp2. J'ai la .15 dans un autre, mais avec d'autres trucs dont un gros bug, et j'ai pas le temps de m'en occuper là. Ceci dit, pour passer de .14 à .15, il suffit d'ajouter les patches 975 et 999 de la dernière archive, ce sont les seules différences.)

EDIT: ah ouais, juste pour prévenir, je vire win4lin aussi vu que je m'en sers pas.

----------

## Polo

bon, ben ca y est...

il est pas mal ce petit noyeau, j'ai toujours mon pb avec les cle usb que j'avais avec le cko....

ca doit venir du 2.6.10, et pas des patches (ou a la rigueur, ca peut venir des patches ck)

sinon, swsusp2 marche pô avec les drivers ati, mais je m'y attendais un peu   :Rolling Eyes: 

est-ce que vous savez quand sors le 2.6.11? j'espere que mes cles usb marcheront avec celui la!

----------

## TGL

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Donc soit il faut virer l'option de Software Suspend 2 et mettre fbsplash, soit il faut garder bootsplash ou soit il faudrait porter Software Suspend 2 vers fbsplash.

 

À ce propos, j'ai regardé de plus près depuis la dernière fois où j'en avais causé :

 - la mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que ce sera pas pour tout de suite parceque le modèle fbsplash est vraiment complètement différent. Si on voulais le faire dans l'immédiat, il faudrait ajputer un couche "kernelspace (c'est lui qui sait où on en est rendu) => userspace (splash_util, c'est lui qui gère la barre de progression) => kernelspace" à celle "kernelspace => userspace (splash_helper, qui fait la décrompression du jpeg et le rendu de la barre) => kernelspace" qui existe déjà. Et en plus on serait plus compatible avec les initrd existante puisqu'il faudrait y rajouter splash_util, tout ça quoi. Bref, pas possible pour l'instant.

 - la bonne nouvelle c'est que dans la TODO de swsusp2, il y a justement un refactoring pour déporter en userspace la gestion de la GUI. Quand ça ce sera fait, il deviendra beaucoup plus simple de rajouter le support de fbsplash, uniquement en touchant à du userspace, bref en faisant en gros le boulot qui a été fait il y a qlqs temps pour les scripts d'init.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bonjour à tous en cherchant sur le forum je suis tombé sur ce sujet , et je commence à serieusement m'intérréssé au reiser4 donc j'ai décidé d'emerger les sources de LostControl qui n'ont pas l'air mal du tout , donc j'ai bien modifié mon package.keywords , mais en se qui concerne ces sources je ne trouve que l'ebluid sans Manifest et sans files  :Confused:  et lorsque je lance l'emerge il télécharge bien le patch sans problême mais il me dit qu'il faut un Manifest et un files 

```

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/cj-sources-2.6.10-r5 to /

--- No package manifest found: /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/Manifest!!! No package digest file found: /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/files/digest-cj-sources-2.6.10-r5

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

```

alors j'aimerai savoir comment avez vous fais pour emerger ces sources ? 

j'ai cherché sur le site proposant les ebuild pour les explications mais je n'ai rien trouvé

----------

## LostControl

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/files/digest-cj-sources-2.6.10-r5.ebuild digest
```

Voilà c'est pas compilqué  :Very Happy: 

Dès que le 2.6.11, j'attends les premières versions "stables" des patches -ck et -reiser4 avant de resortir une version des -cj.

Attention avec Reiser4 !!! Ca a marché du tonnerre pendant une mois chez moi et tout à coup grosse corruption du système de fichiers  :Evil or Very Mad:  Backup OBLIGATOIRE (un tar géant du système dans l'idéal, c'est plus simple à restaurer  :Cool: )

A+

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok merci LostControl t'inquiete j'ai tout prévu , je test ton super kernel et je te dis tout çà (en se qui concerne mon backup un bon tar.bz2 de mon system sur une /mnt/bakup en ext3 de 10Go et le tour est joué  :Very Happy:  ensuite un coup du live cd reiser4 dans ce sujet et c'est bon )

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

lorsque je fais ce que tu m'a donné il me répond çà :

```

!!! Name error in 2.: two decimal points in a row

!!! Error: PF is null 'digest-cj-sources-2.'; exiting.

```

pourtant j'ai bien crée /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/files 

mais rien n'y fais ......

----------

## TGL

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/files/digest-cj-sources-2.6.10-r5 digest
> ```
> ...

  Ou plutôt : 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/cj-sources-2.6.10-r5.ebuild digest
```

----------

## LostControl

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/files/digest-cj-sources-2.6.10-r5 digest
> ```
> ...

 

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*    *LostControl wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/cj-sources/files/digest-cj-sources-2.6.10-r5 digest
> ```
> ...

 

en effet çà marche mieux  :Cool:  bon je boot je test je te confirme

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

LostControl ton kernel marche super bien  :Very Happy:  si se n'est un légé problême je ne parviens plus à charger mon module eagle-usb (du 2.1.1 de portage  :Smile:  ) avec ton cj5 , alors que avec mon 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (gentoo-dev-sources) il n'y a aucun problême .... il y t il un moyen pour charger tout mes modules que je chargeais avant avec mon 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 avec mon cj5 ? (désolé mais dans mon ancienne gentoo je suis toujours resté en dev-sources)

un modprobe eagle-usb me donne 

```

FATAL : eagle-usb no found 
```

(quelque chose dans le genre)

----------

## Polo

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> LostControl ton kernel marche super bien  si se n'est un légé problême je ne parviens plus à charger mon module eagle-usb (du 2.1.1 de portage  ) avec ton cj5 , alors que avec mon 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (gentoo-dev-sources) il n'y a aucun problême .... il y t il un moyen pour charger tout mes modules que je chargeais avant avec mon 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 avec mon cj5 ? (désolé mais dans mon ancienne gentoo je suis toujours resté en dev-sources)
> 
> un modprobe eagle-usb me donne 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si tu n'as apr réemergé usb-eagle (je ne connais pas le nom du paquet)c'est normal....

le module  que tu avait avant a été compilé pour le 2.6.10-gentoo-r6, et est donc dans /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/.... alors que la commande modrprobe va chercher (qd tu a booté sur le cj) dans /lib/modules/2.6.10-cj5 (enfin ce que te renvoie le "uname -r")....

essaye de réémerger ca, et tiens nous au courant  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

 *Polo wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   LostControl ton kernel marche super bien  si se n'est un légé problême je ne parviens plus à charger mon module eagle-usb (du 2.1.1 de portage  ) avec ton cj5 , alors que avec mon 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (gentoo-dev-sources) il n'y a aucun problême .... il y t il un moyen pour charger tout mes modules que je chargeais avant avec mon 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 avec mon cj5 ? (désolé mais dans mon ancienne gentoo je suis toujours resté en dev-sources)
> 
> un modprobe eagle-usb me donne 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'aurais dit exactement la même chose  :Very Happy: 

Je viens de voir que y'a un nouveau patch de Reiser4 pour 2.6.10. Je pensais attendre que les patches pour le 2.6.11 (qui vient de sortir) soient disponibles avant de resortir une nouvelle version. Mais si quelqu'un tient absolument à utiliser le 2.6.10 je peux faire une mise à jour.

----------

## sireyessire

il vient de sortir le 2.6.11 alors ça serait bête de faire une release pour le 2.6.10  :Smile: 

----------

## Polo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> il vient de sortir le 2.6.11 alors ça serait bête de faire une release pour le 2.6.10 

 

tiens, oui, j'avais pas vu  :Razz: 

enfin, c'est le vanilla qu'est sorti (en testing).... vivement le gentoo-dev  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Polo wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   il vient de sortir le 2.6.11 alors ça serait bête de faire une release pour le 2.6.10  
> 
> tiens, oui, j'avais pas vu 
> 
> enfin, c'est le vanilla qu'est sorti (en testing).... vivement le gentoo-dev 

 

non le ck il est là:

 *ck wrote:*   

> hese are patches designed to improve system responsiveness. It is
> 
> configurable to any workload but the default ck* patch is aimed at the
> 
> desktop and ck*-server is available with more emphasis on serverspace.
> ...

 

bon il est pas encore dans portage mais ça devrait pas tarder, enfin LostControl si tu veux t'amuser...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok merci pour vos réponses , LostControl moi par exemple (et d'autre j'en suis sur ) pence que sa serai simpas (si tu as du temps bien sur) d'utiliser les 2.6.11 avec le nouveau patch reiser4  :Smile:  (les cj6 ca sonnerait bien ) , car autant avoir un reiser4 encore plus stable .......enfin confirme nous çà (pour savoir si je continu ou si j'attend les cj6)

----------

## sireyessire

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> ok merci pour vos réponses , LostControl moi par exemple (et d'autre j'en suis sur ) pence que sa serai simpas (si tu as du temps bien sur) d'utiliser les 2.6.11 avec le nouveau patch reiser4  (les cj6 ca sonnerait bien ) , car autant avoir un reiser4 encore plus stable .......enfin confirme nous çà (pour savoir si je continu ou si j'attend les cj6)

 

à priori je dirai que s'il le fait pour cette version des ck, cela devrait s'appeller les 2.6.11-cj1 mais c'est pas moi le mainteneur. :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   ok merci pour vos réponses , LostControl moi par exemple (et d'autre j'en suis sur ) pence que sa serai simpas (si tu as du temps bien sur) d'utiliser les 2.6.11 avec le nouveau patch reiser4  (les cj6 ca sonnerait bien ) , car autant avoir un reiser4 encore plus stable .......enfin confirme nous çà (pour savoir si je continu ou si j'attend les cj6) 
> 
> à priori je dirai que s'il le fait pour cette version des ck, cela devrait s'appeller les 2.6.11-cj1 mais c'est pas moi le mainteneur.

 

effectivement , autant pour moi mais bon çà c'est à lui de voir ... en tout cas moi je veux bien les testées  :Very Happy: 

faudra juste un 

```

emerge --unmerge cj-sources 
```

avant pour pouvoir prendre les cj6 ou cj1 (selon le nom) car aprés la place sur le dd  :Confused: 

EDIT :  je peux également patcher les sources cj5 avec le nouveau patch de LostControl mais bon si il met les 2.6.11 çà reste à voir (le patchage)

----------

## LostControl

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> les cj6 ou cj1

 

Ca sera à nouveau les -cj1 mais pour 2.6.11  :Wink:  Par contre, j'attends un peu (quelques jours) avant de me mettre dessus histoire d'avoir les premiers patchs disponibles (y'a pas encore de reiser4 ou swsusp mais ça va venir).

Patience  :Sad: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok , sans vouloir te commander (loin de là) serait il possible d'avoir les patch des 2.6.10 (et au passage des patchs en versions 2.6.11,  hop un upgrade  :Cool:  ) surtout les news du reiser4 car si je fais une new copie gentoo en reiser4(avec bakup obligé) j'aimerai bien que cela soit le plus stable possible donc tant qu'à faire.....

 OFF: avec quel outils puis je redimensionner ma partition / pour en extraire 3-4  go (car elle en fait 12) pour pouvoir me faire une partoch backup en ext3 pour ma genbox ?

----------

## Polo

ca y est le gentoo-dev-source est de sortie en testing...

ils en ont profité pour faire tomber le "dev"... maintenant, on a 2 ebuilds pour le gentoo-sources 2.6.11(le dev et le pas dev) comme avec le vanilla d'ailleurs....

[edit] je viens aussi de voir que le gentoo-source 2.6.11 est en hard masked... donc faut que je reste sur le dev pour le moment

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

sinon étant donné la sortie d'un nouveau patch reiser4 pour 2.6.10 me conseillez vous de patcher mes cj5-sources ? ou au contraire de garder les cj5-sources tel quel , je demande çà d'un point de vue stabilité reiser4

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

en ce qui concerne mon backup system il s'est bien passé (1.6 go le tar.bz2), mais je crois que j'ai fais une boulette  :Embarassed:  , j'ai bien exclus /proc et /sys comme le dit kernel_sensei dans un autre topic ..... mais j'ai aussi exclus /dev  :Sad: 

est ce que j'ai fais une boulette ? ou pas ......

merci de confirmer çà serai simpas

PS :c'est grave ou pas ? car j'ai lus soit disant que le /dev était remplis par le kernel ?  :Shocked:  est ce vrai ?

----------

## LostControl

C'est pas grave du tout ! /dev sera rempli par udev. Tu peux avoir quelques problème avec /dev/null et /dev/console. Il faut les créer à la main.

P.S. Je compile les -cj1 pour 2.6.11  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

hoo merci LostControl tu as toute ma gratitude  :Cool:   :Wink:   , et ma reconnaissance eternelle  :Smile:  (50 mn le tar.bz2) 

ok essais de me tenir au courant lorsque tu sorts ton new patch , surtout pour le reiser4 afin d'avoir la meilleur stabilité possible ! 

ps : il me tarde les cj1 2.6.11  :Very Happy:  (se qui dommage c'est qu'elles ne sont quand release)

EDIT : je n'utilise pas udev mais les devfs , c'est pareil ou pas ?

----------

## LostControl

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> EDIT : je n'utilise pas udev mais les devfs , c'est pareil ou pas ?

 

Non je pense pas. Mais je te conseille de passer à udev. Tu emerges "udev", tu vires le support de devfs dans ton kernel et c'est bon  :Very Happy:  Pas plus compliqué  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   EDIT : je n'utilise pas udev mais les devfs , c'est pareil ou pas ? 
> 
> Non je pense pas. Mais je te conseille de passer à udev. Tu emerges "udev", tu vires le support de devfs dans ton kernel et c'est bon  Pas plus compliqué 

 

c'est pas plus compliqué que çà pour udev ? (juste virer devfs kernel et emerge udev et je reboot et c'est ok normalement ?)  :Surprised:   sinon merci pour tes réponses  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

Voilà la première version des cj-sources pour 2.6.11. J'ai essayé de prendre les derniers patches disponibles. 

cj1-sources for 2.6.11

- ck1-sources

- software-suspend-2.1.8

- reiser4-2.6.11-rc5-mm1

- vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6

Le patch est disponible ici

Un ebuild est également disponible ici

J'ai un patch prêt pour inotify si ça intéresse quelqu'un. Sur les conseils de yoyo, je vais voir ce que donne gamin/inotify pour virer famd (cf ce post). Si c'est convaincant, j'inclus inotify dans les cj-sources (c'est le dernier cette fois  :Twisted Evil: ).

A+

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

wouaw  :Very Happy:  j'ai hate de les testés ..... je te confirmerai çà avec ma genbox en reiser4 quand j'aurai finis de télécharger le live cd lxnay 2.30

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

en ce qui concerne le fstab niveau reiser4 , est ce que un :

```

/dev/hda4        reiser4         defaults       0  0
```

suffit ?

----------

## LostControl

Tout est là --> http://www.gentoofr.org/docs/reiser4-guide.html

P.S. Oui ça devrait suffire. Je te rappelle de bien avoir un backup de ton système  :Wink:  Mieux vaut être prudent !

----------

## sireyessire

bon pour rester dans le sujet initial, les 2.6.11-cko1 N'ont PLUS le software suspend 2 intégré mais un patch devrait être fourni.

voilà.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.6.11-cko1
> 
> Updated to 2.6.11-ck1, which includes latest version of cfq-timeslice IO
> ...

 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

LostControl ton patch (ton nouveau) est un patch pour 2.6.11 ? ou peut on le mettre également pour 2.6.10 (surtout ce qui m'intérraisse c'est le reiser4 pour pouvoir avoir la meilleure gestion possible sans problême si possible) ...sinon j'attends un petit peu pour passer en 2.6.11 car elles ne sont quand release (mais j'y passerai bientot je pence)  :Wink: 

peut tu me confirmé ? merci

----------

## kernelsensei

moi avec le 2.6.11-cko1 ca bloque quand il veut remonter la partoche / (reiser4) en rw

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> moi avec le 2.6.11-cko1 ca bloque quand il veut remonter la partoche / (reiser4) en rw

 

tu veux dire au halt ? ou au boot ? mais voila c'est pour cela , elles ne sont quand releases donc j'attend un peu .... 

ps : les gentoo-sources sont passées en 2.6  :Cool: 

----------

## LostControl

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> LostControl ton patch (ton nouveau) est un patch pour 2.6.11 ? ou peut on le mettre également pour 2.6.10 (surtout ce qui m'intérraisse c'est le reiser4 pour pouvoir avoir la meilleure gestion possible sans problême si possible) ...sinon j'attends un petit peu pour passer en 2.6.11 car elles ne sont quand release (mais j'y passerai bientot je pence) 
> 
> peut tu me confirmé ? merci

 

Non non c'est bien pour 2.6.11 !!! Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu tester le Reiser4 étant donné que je n'ai plus de partition avec ce filesystem  :Sad:  Donc si quelqu'un a testé les cj-sources avec Reiser4, merci de me dire si ça fonctionne !

Je ne pense pas continuer à maintenir les 2.6.10  :Sad:  Désolé...

A+

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

moi je veux bien tester ton patch (ton nouveau) mais si il s'applique avec les 2.6.10  :Very Happy:  , sinon désolé mais j'attends encore un peu pour les 2.6.11

----------

## Polo

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> ps : les gentoo-sources sont passées en 2.6 

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-kernel;name=gentoo-sources

ca fait déja un bout de temps (moi je l'ai remarqué il y a 2 jours....cf un post a moi plus haut)

mais tu peux voir que les versions au dessus de 2.6 sont en hard masked pour le moment sur gentoo-source... il y a la meme chose avec les vanilla/devellopment-sources

comme ca, on a une transition en douceur

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok lol je me suis fais avoir  :Razz:  , non mais je disais çà pour informer si par hasard certains n'auraient pas étés au courant , et puis certains gentooiste testent les Masked ~x86  :Wink:  (pas moi en tout cas )

----------

## sireyessire

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> ok lol je me suis fais avoir  , non mais je disais çà pour informer si par hasard certains n'auraient pas étés au courant , et puis certains gentooiste testent les Masked ~x86  (pas moi en tout cas )

 

tu as peur de quoi?

si ça boote pas ben comme tu as gardé un autre noyau, tu rebootes dessus et puis voilà. Avant tu regardes le changelog pour voir quel est le problème et suivant ce problème tu vois s'il s'applique dans ton cas où pas. Par exemple s'ils disent que quelques chose est cassé avec le JFS, et que tu en as pas bon bin pourquoi se priver? 

et puis généralement quand Con a sorti son patchset, c'est que la chose est stable, tu peux avoir des freezes mais c'est souvent dans le cas où tu a joué à ut2k4 pendant 48h d'affilée en compilant openoffice et en faisant de l'édition vidéo sur la même machine. Bref le truc qui t'arrive pas trop souvent, j'espère  :Wink: 

Faut pas avoir peur comme ça des nouveaux kernels! En plus tu utilises le plus instable des filesystems, c'est donc que tu cherches à être sur la brêche.

NB: le plus instable, personne ne peut le nier, c'est le plus instable, mais ça veut pas dire qu'il est pas stable, c'est relativement que c'est le plus instable, parce que c'est le plus nouveau (oki?)

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   ok lol je me suis fais avoir  , non mais je disais çà pour informer si par hasard certains n'auraient pas étés au courant , et puis certains gentooiste testent les Masked ~x86  (pas moi en tout cas ) 
> 
> tu as peur de quoi?
> 
> si ça boote pas ben comme tu as gardé un autre noyau, tu rebootes dessus et puis voilà. Avant tu regardes le changelog pour voir quel est le problème et suivant ce problème tu vois s'il s'applique dans ton cas où pas. Par exemple s'ils disent que quelques chose est cassé avec le JFS, et que tu en as pas bon bin pourquoi se priver? 
> ...

 

non mais je suis tout à fais d'accord avec toi , je voulais juste dire que certaines personnes le font et d'autres ne le font pas tout simplement et j'en ai profité pour rajouté que moi non (sans avoir peur de rien puisque comme tu l'as dis je suis en reiser4) ....sinon pour exemple j'ai de plus en plus envie de le testé ce fameux 2.6.11  :Razz: 

EDIT :  OFF : en parlant de unstable pour en revenir au reiser4 (petite parenthese) existe t il une appli sous Dows pour lire le reiser4 (car temporairement en attendant d'avoir un deuxieme dd je mets mes backup system sur ma part ntfs ) ? /OFF

----------

## sireyessire

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT :  OFF : en parlant de unstable pour en revenir au reiser4 (petite parenthese) existe t il une appli sous Dows pour lire le reiser4 (car temporairement en attendant d'avoir un deuxieme dd je mets mes backup system sur ma part ntfs ) ? /OFF

 

vu que pour la reiserfs ça existe pas, je pense pas que ça ait été fait pour la reiser4, mais je n'ai pas cherché, donc on sait jamais  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> vu que pour la reiserfs ça existe pas

 

Et comment que ça existe --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-300323-highlight-reiserfs.html

A+

----------

## sireyessire

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   vu que pour la reiserfs ça existe pas 
> 
> Et comment que ça existe --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-300323-highlight-reiserfs.html
> 
> A+

 

ah bon, cool.

[edit]ahem, je reste sur ma position pour l'instant:

 *Quote:*   

>     * Access is read-only. I do not intend to change that, at least for the time being.
> 
>     * Journal data is ignored. These tools show the file structure as it is ON DISK, right now.
> 
> 

 

pas encore finalisé cet outil mais bientôt pê

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu tester le Reiser4 étant donné que je n'ai plus de partition avec ce filesystem  Donc si quelqu'un a testé les cj-sources avec Reiser4, merci de me dire si ça fonctionne !

 Désolé de répondre seulement maintenant ...

Ici les 2.6.11-cj1 fonctionnent très bien sur du reiser4. Ma config :  *Quote:*   

> % uname -rp 
> 
> 2.6.11-cj1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz

 Donc PC classique avec P4 sans HyperThreading (SANS le support du SMP dans le noyau).

Par contre, je retrouve une erreur ACPI que j'avais avec les morph-sources (je pense que les 2.6.11 inclus la mise à jour qui génère l'erreur  :Sad:   ) : *Quote:*   

> ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node c14decc0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
> 
>     ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node c14dece0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
> 
>     ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.SYSM._CRS] (Node c14e3680), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
> ...

 Si quelqu'un a une idée elle est la bienvenue.

À part ça tout fonctione nickel. J'attends le patch inotify avec impatience.  :Wink: 

Merci LostControl pour ces nouvelles sources.

PS :  *sireyessire wrote:*   

> NB: le plus instable, personne ne peut le nier, c'est le plus instable, mais ça veut pas dire qu'il est pas stable, c'est relativement que c'est le plus instable, parce que c'est le plus nouveau (oki?)

 Mouais mouais mouais ... Amha stable != ancien

Mais ne nourrissont pas le troll ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS :  *sireyessire wrote:*   NB: le plus instable, personne ne peut le nier, c'est le plus instable, mais ça veut pas dire qu'il est pas stable, c'est relativement que c'est le plus instable, parce que c'est le plus nouveau (oki?) Mouais mouais mouais ... Amha stable != ancien
> 
> Mais ne nourrissont pas le troll ... 

 

ouais enfin rappellons quand même que pour l'instant il a pas été jugé utile de l'inclure dans le noyau linux, il y a sans doute une raison à celà (je sais pas si c'est à cause de sa fiabilité ou à cause d'effets collatéraux). Mais je ne désépère pas le voir arriver à complète maturité (ie comme la reiserfs maintenant)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Longfield

j'utilise les CJ sources depuis hier, et j'ai fait mon premier hibernate hier soir : tout s'est bien passé, suffit de juste lire un peu de doc et tout s'est bien passé presque du premier coup sous X !!!

Niveau temps de resume c'est juste une tuerie, revenir sous X avec la connexion Wifi au réseau et toutes ses fenêtres en quelques secondes, c'est vraiment trop beau !!!

A tous les processeurs de laptops, ruez-vous dessus, c'est vraiment la classe !

----------

## sireyessire

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> A tous les processeurs de laptops, ruez-vous dessus, c'est vraiment la classe !

 

tu voulais écrire possesseurs non?

----------

## Polo

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> j'utilise les CJ sources depuis hier, et j'ai fait mon premier hibernate hier soir : tout s'est bien passé, suffit de juste lire un peu de doc et tout s'est bien passé presque du premier coup sous X !!!
> 
> Niveau temps de resume c'est juste une tuerie, revenir sous X avec la connexion Wifi au réseau et toutes ses fenêtres en quelques secondes, c'est vraiment trop beau !!!
> 
> A tous les processeurs de laptops, ruez-vous dessus, c'est vraiment la classe !

 

allez, je crois que tu m'a donné envie...

ce we, je me fait un xorg.conf avec les drivers de xorg (pas ceux d'ati, marchent pô avec le resume  :Crying or Very sad:  mais ils sont au courant, j'espere qu'ils trouveront un moyen de corriger ca.....), et j'attaque les cj sources  :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

À noter pour les fous de la bidouille une possibilité d'avoir hibernate ET un fbsplash (ou gensplash).

Il faut pour cela :

- un kernel patché avec fbsplash-0.9.2

- splashutils-1.1.9.1

- userui-0.3

La version de splashutils et tilchardée ET masquée; le paquet userui se trouve sur bugzilla.

Enjoy !

----------

## Longfield

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Longfield wrote:*   A tous les processeurs de laptops, ruez-vous dessus, c'est vraiment la classe ! 
> 
> tu voulais écrire possesseurs non?

 

euh ouais bien sûr  :Confused:  déformation professionnel, j'ai tapé mon rapport de projet de semestre y'a pas longtemps et je pens que ce mot-là a bien du apparaître des dizaines de fois, je dois avoir la frappe instinctive  :Very Happy: 

Sinon j'ai aussi une ATI (Radeon M9) et j'utilise les drivers de xorg pour que ça marche c'est clair !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## LostControl

Gentoopolo m'a signalé un bug dans les cj1 pour 2.6.11 lors de l'utilisation de vesafb-tng et bootsplash. Voici le patch à appliquer pour corriger le problème :

```
--- linux-2.6.11-cj1/drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c.old     2005-03-21 22:57:08.000000000 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.11-cj1/drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c 2005-03-21 22:51:02.000000000 +0100

@@ -467,7 +467,10 @@ static void vesafb_platform_release(stru

 static int __init vesafb_probe(struct device *device);

-static struct fb_ops vesafb_ops = {

+#ifndef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+static

+#endif

+struct fb_ops vesafb_ops = {

        .owner          = THIS_MODULE,

        .fb_setcolreg   = vesafb_setcolreg,

        .fb_pan_display = vesafb_pan_display,
```

Sauvegarder ce patch dans un fichier nommé "patch-2.6.11-cj1-vesafb-tng-bootsplash" et ensuite :

```
# cd /usr/src

# # patch --dry-run -p1 -d linux-2.6.11-cj1 < patch-2.6.11-cj1-vesafb-tng-bootsplash
```

Ce patch sera introduit dans les prochaines versions. Désolé pour ce problème  :Sad: 

Le problème vient du fait que bootsplash apporte une petite modification au fichier "vesafb.c" mais pas au fichier "vesafb-tng.c". Il suffit simplement d'apporter cette modification au fichier "vesafb-tng.c".

Encore merci à Gentoopolo pour le report de ce bug  :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## LostControl

Voilà une nouvelle version des cj-sources pour 2.6.11.

cj2-sources for 2.6.11

- ck2-sources + 2.6.11.5

- software-suspend-2.1.8.2

- reiser4-2.6.11-1

- vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6

- inotify-0.21-rml-2.6.11-2

Le patch est disponible ici

Un ebuild est également disponible ici

J'ai inclus le patch inotify car il n'interfère que peu avec les autres patches. Je n'ai malheureusement pas encore pu tester inotify/gamin pour remplacer famd. Le problème de linkage rencontré dans les -cj1 avec bootsplash/vesafb-tng est fixé dans cette version.

A+

----------

## yoyo

Salut LostControl,

Merci d'avoir intégré inotify à ton jeu de patch.   :Wink: 

As-tu inclus les patchs "130-bootsplash*" et "101-kbd" (kernel debugger) du patchset "software suspend2" dans ton propre jeu de patch ?

EDIT : il serait judicieux d'ouvrir un topic dédié aux cj-sources.

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> As-tu inclus les patchs "130-bootsplash*" et "101-kbd" (kernel debugger) du patchset "software suspend2" dans ton propre jeu de patch ?

 

Oui, le patch "software suspend2" est complet dans les -cj2. A noter que le support de "text mode" et "bootsplash mode" de SS2 est marqué comme "deprecated" et sera supprimé à l'avenir en faveur d'une interface plus souple.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> EDIT : il serait judicieux d'ouvrir un topic dédié aux cj-sources.

 

Ca serait sans doute plus judicieux en effet.

Merci

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Oui, le patch "software suspend2" est complet dans les -cj2. A noter que le support de "text mode" et "bootsplash mode" de SS2 est marqué comme "deprecated" et sera supprimé à l'avenir en faveur d'une interface plus souple.

 

Userui je crois. Cela permettra d'utiliser le gensplash lors de la mise en "hibernation".  :Cool: 

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Ca serait sans doute plus judicieux en effet. 

 A vous l'honneur.

Et merci à toi.  :Cool: 

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   Ca serait sans doute plus judicieux en effet.  A vous l'honneur.

 

Voilà c'est fait  :Very Happy: 

La suite des discussion sur les cj-sources est ici --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-312997.html

A+

----------

